
Amazon Dumps Sprint for Kindle 2, Embraces AT&T - carterschonwald
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/sprint-kindle-att/
======
gbookman
No reason given for why they did this. Is AT&T for better international
roaming? Or did they just give Amazon a better deal?

~~~
tienshiao
AT&T would be better for international roaming just due to the whole CDMA vs
GSM thing.

The obvious guess would be money. Maybe AT&T offered a better deal. Even
without a better deal, manufacturing costs most be cheaper with only one GSM
version doing twice the volume versus two different versions.

